# Fun Dog Show 27 April 2013 Bedfordshire



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

Sit and Stay Shows Fun Dog Show 27th April 2013
Raising money for Albery Dog Rescue A.R.A.S. and E.A.S.B.T.R
To be held at Bedfordshire Growers, Potton Road, Near Biggleswade SG18 0ER
There will be a collection point for unwanted bedding, duvets, leads, food, dogcoats, toys etc to be donated to the rescues.

Entries from 10.00 a.m. 
Pedigree Judging (Ring 1) from 10.30 a.m. 
Novelty Judging (Ring 2) from 11.30 a.m.

Pedigree Classes £1 entry 
Dogs do not have to be KC registered to enter 
Classes not open to dogs that have won a CC RCC or JW

1. AV Puppy (6-12 months) 
2. AV Junior (12-18 months)
3. AV Gundog 
4. AV Pastoral/Working
5. AV Hound/Terrier
6. AV Toy/Utility
7. AV Veteran (7 years and over)
8. AV Open 
Best in Show and Reserve Best in Show

Fun Classes £1 entry 
9. Cutest Puppy (up to 12 months old)
10. Best Veteran (7 years and over) 
11. Prettiest Bitch
12. Handsome Dog 
13. Best Crossbreed
14. Child Handler (6 - 11 years old)
15. Child Handler (12 - 16 years old)
16. Adult Handler 
17. Fancy Dress
18. Waggiest Tail
19. Best Condition
20. Best Rescue
21. Best Trick
22. Best Brace 
23. Irish brace
24. Most Appealing Eyes
25. The Dog The Judge Would Like To Take Home
Best in Show and Reserve Best in Show
 
All Day Events:
Obedience Classes
Starters - Heelwork on lead - recall off lead - control through a gate - 30 seconds sit stay - 60 seconds down stay
Advanced - Heelwork off lead - recall to heel - stop on recall - 1 minute sit stay - 2 minute down stay

Fun Competitions
Obstacle Course 
Scurry
Fastest Recall
Doggy Dash
Fastest Sausage Eater 
Find the Bone
Best Doggy Photo 
Competitions will close at 3.30 p.m. to enable rosettes to be presented in the ring. The courses will remain open 'just for fun' 
Attractions and Facilities
Tombola * Raffle * Refreshments * Stalls * Parking * Toilets

Website: www.sitandstayshows.bogspot.co.uk


----------

